# Is this a bluegill?



## celtic11

Was working at a customers house today who had a pond. I always keep a rod on my work van for these instances and he said I could fish on lunch. He said there were hybrid bluegill in there and some largemouth. I got a few small gills and this big guy... is this a bluegill or a hybrid? If hybrid, what's trlhe other half? Sunfish?

Edit: app not letting me add pic. Going to have to host it and do it the old fashioned way. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celtic11

Here's the pic. Maybe not the best picture for fish ID. Oh well, big fishy.










posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishnut

Yep thats what it looks like to me also. I had a client in hunting valley that a pond full of those guys.....schools of 50+ hybrids would come swimming to the ponds edge when we'd throw a worm or grasshopper in. We asked her if we could fish it during our breaks and she asked why and what we were going to do with the ones we caught. I told her we'd keep some to eat if she didn't mind and she said we could have as many as we wanted then asked...."are those things good to eat?"LOL


----------



## trapperjon

Damnnnnnn....... I'd call that lunch.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 65redbeard

call them delicious


----------



## sherman51

montagc got that one right. that one is a hybrid. they must cross the blue gill with green sun fish. I have a close friend that has a nice little pond. he had it stocked with regular blue gills. then he stocked it with hybrids. now we catch more green sun fish than anything elce. I guess after a few yrs of breading the hybrids reverts back to green sun fish. because he didn't have any green sun fish until after a few yrs after he stocked the hybrids. but this is just from what he told me. I don't know it for a fact.
sherman


----------



## backlashed

Private ponds produce really big fish, you may want to do a few professional favors to keep your fishing rights open there!


----------



## RedLunkerHunter

celtic11 said:


> Here's the pic. Maybe not the best picture for fish ID. Oh well, big fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was that at a log cabin house in Medina....it looks really familiar to me


----------



## tuffy42

Wow nice fish


----------

